# Slicer in Powerpoint?



## jschena (Nov 8, 2013)

Is it possible to use a slicer during a powerpoint presentation? I have been successful in creating an excel object in powerpoint and creating a pivot chart, but I'd LOVE to be able to use a slicer in powerpoint - Even if it can't be in presentation mode.


----------



## Domski (Nov 11, 2013)

Have Excel open and switch to that. I doubt anyone watching your presentation will mind you pausing to do that and from my experience of Powerpoint presentations they'd probably welcome the chance to escape 

Dom


----------

